# StingRay blueband 2 speed kick back rims



## MAT O.G SCHWINNS (Jul 18, 2018)

What year did the stingray blue band 2 speed kick back rims first come out? And what years were they used on bicycles? Also what is the worth of a nice condition  hub,  or the rim and hub? Were they used on girl bikes?


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2018)

MAT O.G SCHWINNS said:


> What year did the stingray blue band 2 speed kick back rims first come out? And what years were they used on bicycles? Also what is the worth of a nice condition  hub,  or the rim and hub? Were they used on girl bikes?



 Schwinn and Bendix were in bed long before the stingray but the blue band is specifically geared and produced for the 20 inch bike  in 1965 .... mostly a dealer item ..


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2018)

Bender said:


> Schwinn and Bendix were in bed long before the stingray but the blue band is specifically geared and produced for the 20 inch bike  in 1965 .... mostly a dealer item ..



 you could buy a blue band over the counter in a box ..... they would gladly  lace it up for you ....


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 29, 2018)

Bendix Blue Band “Overdrive” Hub in box.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Aug 29, 2018)

This dealer-installed reference makes a lot of sense to me.
I learned how to ride on what I believe to be an early 60s Schwinn Hornet.
Somewhere in the mid to later 60s, my parents bought me my first new bike, from back then, at one of the larger reknown Schwinn dealers, Kozy's Cyclery on the S/W side of Chicago.
I still remember the creaks in the wooden floor where I picked up my brand new mid 60s Coppertone Fenderless Stingray with a Bendix 2-speed kickback. The oddity was that this bike was a "stripped" model. 
My bike had no front squeeze brake and a "smoothie" silver glitter seat.
All the upper end Stingray's with 2-speeds typically had a padded/ribbed seat and front squeeze brake....mine had neither.
With the size of Kozy's store and all the repair activities I saw going on during my visits, it is easily conceivable that I got a basic/stripped Coppertone Stingray coaster that was "upgraded" with a 2-speed hub.
Makes some real sense now.....


----------



## vastingray (Aug 30, 2018)

They were not all dealer installed   a lot of stingrays came with 2 speeds from the factory it was an option just like the 3 speed


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2018)

vastingray said:


> They were not all dealer installed   a lot of stingrays came with 2 speeds from the factory it was an option just like the 3 speed



  You have to remember the early day Schwinn dealership was small , and territorial ,... when I was young Broward Schwinn was huge with floor space for 30 Bikes or More... of which eight were  stingrays flying off the  show room floor ... all different colors ... and when you own a franchise dealership you order the Bikes yourself be it red blue girls boys 26.24.20s two speed three speed , and pray that it sells ...Sooo  to keep their floor space under control they order plain Janes in multiple colors in boxes  in the parts department .... by the way the parts department And service department keeps the dealerships afloat with 75% gross ....  what I’m trying to say is that it was advantageous for the dealership to sell and install accessories And keep an inventory of plain Bikes to install them on


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 30, 2018)

Back in the 60’s you could have a Schwinn dealer, or any bicycle shop build whatever you wanted.

I purchase a 1964 Lime Deluxe Stingray that had a 3 Red band hub which added a $10 extra charge to the original purchase price in 64.
Not sure how efficient that rear hub worked as I switched it back to the “factory unit” single red band.

I received some cool paperwork with the bike showing this dealer change order.
The dealer decal is one of the coolest I have ever seen and matches what’s shown on the documents.

I do own two 1965 factory built Blue Band Stingrays, which always came with the front caliper brake.

Last photo is that dealer installed hub during the auction.

Chris.


----------

